# Anyone live or hunt close to Barrie Ontario???



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

Somebody,,,,,, anybody ???????????????????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...nobody who wants to share.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

*Barrie archery*

Hi Kurtty52
You should come to the Woolf Den's Archery club during the weeek end you will have chance to meet more Archers and maybe someone will help you.
This is the web site http://www.wolfsdensports.com/
I will be there Saturday morning
Look for a French guy with a stick


----------



## longlake (Sep 2, 2009)

i live in orillia, check out copeland forest it runs along hwy 400 north of hwy 93 it is a huge area . i believe you can hunt in there as well as all the forest area around horseshoe valley (simcoe county forest).


----------



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

*travel*

why would living in barrie screw your manitolan hunt its only three and a half hours and gun season isntb until the second last week , with bow season i beleive starting oct 1 and running to and past gunseason . plus barrie is a great jumping off place . if you find the right place you could hunt from home no problem .


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Do some leg work an drive afew of the back roads asking permission to hunt some of the local farmers land. You might be surprised what you land.

My dad always told me it never hurts to ask. The last year I have doen just that an I now have several p[eices that are very close to home to hunt that, Have never been hunt in alot of years. Save driving the 1 1/4hrs to my parents everytime I'd like to go hunting, I can even slip out before I go to work. I now hunt over 400 arces down here an, it is more then enough for me. Gives me alot of options for stand sites.

Matt


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

well thanks guys its nice to see some support finally hahaha, and yes its about 4.5 hours from barrie to my camp on the island however with starting a new job, and buying a house i will not have much free time so its not worth the drive to hunt 1.5 days. but yes i have found some info on places i can hunt so i should be just fine. however its always better hunting with someone else so im still looking for co-hunters. shot some deer drink some beer pretty standard stuff right!


----------

